# How Much Sugar To Prime 450ml Grolsch Swingtop Bottle



## appius (24/3/09)

As title says im up to bottling and im unsure how much to put in this bottle.. Cheers


----------



## tdh (24/3/09)

Rack beer on to 500ml of water that has 7g of sugar for every litre of beer dissolved in it.

Stir gently for 30 seconds then bottle immediately.

tdh


----------



## Supra-Jim (24/3/09)

Your easiest method would be to do a little research in 'bulk priming' this will make it easy to bottle into a variety of different sized bottles. Easy to recalibrate for different carbonation levels for different beers too!

Very easy to do and saves you money on those nice carbonation drops.

:icon_cheers: SJ


----------



## Screwtop (24/3/09)

> Rack beer on to 500ml of water that has 7g of sugar for every litre of beer dissolved in it.
> 
> Stir gently for 30 seconds then bottle immediately.
> 
> tdh




Like as in bulk priming



Supra-Jim said:


> Your easiest method would be to do a little research in 'bulk priming' this will make it easy to bottle into a variety of different sized bottles. Easy to recalibrate for different carbonation levels for different beers too!
> 
> Very easy to do and saves you money on those nice carbonation drops.
> 
> :icon_cheers: SJ



Like above

Or do a search on "Bulk Priming"

BULK PRIMING


BULK F*CING PRIMING !!

:lol:

Honestly - Bulk Priming !!

Screwy


----------



## Supra-Jim (24/3/09)

What was that Scewy? I missed what you were trying to say there!!!  

BTW, we both said the same thing, tdh just types faster than me!

:icon_cheers: SJ


----------



## Screwtop (24/3/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> BTW, we both said the same thing




Have another read



Supra-Jim said:


> Your easiest method would be to do a little research in 'bulk priming' this will make it easy to bottle into a variety of different sized bottles. Easy to recalibrate for different carbonation levels for different beers too!
> 
> Very easy to do and saves you money on those nice carbonation drops.
> 
> :icon_cheers: SJ





Screwtop said:


> Like above



:lol: :lol:


----------



## staggalee (24/3/09)

Now that butters and Chappo have left, we{sorry, the rest of you} better get used to answering the repeat questions.  

stagga.


----------



## Supra-Jim (24/3/09)

staggalee said:


> Now that butters and Chappo have left, we{sorry, the rest of you} better get used to answering the repeat questions.
> 
> stagga.




No worries, just got me a fresh bucket of kittens, bring on the newbie questions!!!







:icon_cheers: SJ


----------



## peas_and_corn (24/3/09)

Here's a great guide to bulk priming.


----------



## appius (24/3/09)

Ok so i am an idiot! I dont have the funds atm to buy another vessel to bulk prime off, otherwise i would have. But i took a stab at it any way and ill see how it goes i just thought someone would have done it before.


----------



## peas_and_corn (24/3/09)

You can stir the sugar into your fermenter, it will mean that your beer will have a bit more sediment. Racking for bulk priming is just for ease and to reduce trub


----------

